# mount a hand held router?



## Paicavi (Feb 2, 2011)

HI y'all. So my friend gave me tuis old but super sturdy router that weighs like a ton and I was wondering if it was posible to mount it upside down on a table and turn it into a table one. Does that make any sense?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Almost anything can be fabricated. Got pics?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Almost all routers in tables are regular routers.
What brand and model router is it? 
You could just remove the base and bolt it under a table, or get a router plate to mount the router, then put the plate in a table Most common method.) A lot of router plates, can be bought, predrilled for a certain router.
If you just mount it to a table, without a removable plate, bit changes could be a problem.


----------

